# Campfire Pork Shoulder



## patrick lutz (May 25, 2016)

Hey All,

First time, long time. 

I'm hoping to get some advice on how to make my favorite vacation meal come together. We do a long weekend in the Adirondacks every year and I love to cook for everyone. This year I want to try to do a big pork shoulder and I can't wait. My biggest issue (and point of pride) is that I'm doing it over an open fire (the "pit" we have at our site is basically 3 "walls" about 30" high). I've tried similar things in the past (see some photos below) and just can't seem to get my shoulder to pull the way we all dream of. I know how crucial temperature control is but it's next to impossible (or at least it feels that way) to control temperature all that well while camping so I'm wondering if anyone has some insight as to how I might be able to pull this off. 

Smoke on!

-Patrick 













IMG_2270.JPG



__ patrick lutz
__ May 24, 2016


















IMG_2286.JPG



__ patrick lutz
__ May 24, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (May 25, 2016)

Hi Patrick,

You need to figure out a way to get the butt away from the fire more, either raise it up or move it off to the side so it's a more indirect heat & will cook slower. 

At an IT of 205 or when probe tender it should pull like a dream.

Al


----------



## radioguy (May 25, 2016)

I agree with Al about more distance.  Maybe an old flat pan with holes cut as a diffuser.  See if you can get hold of old weber lid.  That would help.

RG


----------



## patrick lutz (May 25, 2016)

For the shoulder in my original post I ultimately had to cut slices. Is that because it's overcooked or undercooked? 

If I get to 205 way too fast (i'm guessing that's why you're suggesting i move away from heat source) what's the end result going to be?

Thanks again for the help!


----------

